

Design Jargon BS - radley
http://designjargonbullshit.com/

======
demian
Yes, design (not engineering design but "artsy" design where human perception
is a big factor) is fluffy.

But that doesn't imply it's bullshit.

~~~
mr_eel
Also, a damn lot of this is marketing bullshit.

I would suggest that if the author is going to make a website devoted to it
they should at least learn to distinguish them.

